# Secrets of L-Carnosine



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

"When I first studied and took supplemental carnosine two years ago,

immediately I thought of the implications for the aging bodybuilder

due to carnosine's effects on bodily proteins which are staggering.

I began studying antioxidants and anti-glycation agents awhile

before that and was eventually introduced to carnosine. It only

made sense to me that carnosine might be of interest to

bodybuilders, since it inhibits many pathways specific to the

destruction and malfunction of bodily proteins. These may be key

issues for bodybuilders who wish to make continued progress in the

form of acquiring and maintaining mature, healthy, lean body mass

into middle age and beyond.

Carnosine is a naturally occurring, multifunctional dipeptide

comprised of the amino acids beta-alanine and l-histidine.

Carnosine is largely present in skeletal muscle. Carnosine provides

excellent pH buffering capacity of skeletal muscle during training.

White muscle fibers contain higher levels of carnosine where

anaerobic metabolism is frequent in the weight training enthusiast.

Carnosine protects skeletal muscle membranes by inhibiting lipid

peroxidation. As you know, the cellular membranes of the

mitochondria in skeletal muscle are largely comprised of a delicate

balance of fatty acids. Oxidation primarily takes place via the

polyunsaturated fatty acids. Carnosine inhibits this destructive

process that is catalyzed by numerous pathways and does so in

measurable quantity. The impact of carnosine's lipid peroxidation

inhibiting (antioxidant) activity is concentration dependant in

skeletal muscle. In human skeletal muscle, carnosine levels decline

significantly with age in measurably predictable amounts. This

brings a decline in the antioxidant activities of carnosine which

may result in some functional deterioration and structural changes

in skeletal muscle. This lack of antioxidant protection for the

cellular membranes of skeletal muscle cells may work in concert

with specific atrophic mechanisms associated with biological aging.

Many catalysts of lipid peroxidation and free radicals are found in

the cytostolic environment (inside the cytoplasm of the cell, the

mitochondria). Fortunately, the hydrophilic (water loving) nature

of carnosine provides protection here. Besides free radical

scavenging, the metal chelating actions of carnosine are thought to

be responsible for it's protective antioxidant effects. Sometimes

there may be a build up (too much) of heavy metals in the human

organism. Carnosine forms a whole new compound with certain highly

reactive metals which cause toxicity through free radical activity.

These newly formed "chelate compounds" turn the tables on heavy

metal toxicity by scavenging and effectively quenching powerful

free radicals such as singlet oxygen and superoxide anion radicals.

Also, when carnosine combines with certain metals such as copper,

it decreases the reactivity of the metal itself, making it's very

presence less of a burden in terms of "side effects." I've always

viewed a "side effect" as a peripheral consequence produced in the

pursuit (means) of a specific and desirable outcome (ends).

Sometimes the means does not always justify the ends which I call

the "risk to benefit ratio." See, many trace metals are very

necessary for human life and function, but there can be undesirable

reactions the body has to even their very presence in varying

amounts. I learned the concept of action/reaction from Author L.

Rea's reading materials in an attempt to create a superior anabolic

environment inside my body. He taught me that for every action

there is a reaction (good and bad). Every technique, supplement,

etc, that is administered in the human body which brings progress

is a two edged sword. Knowing how to effectively act upon a

negative reaction by your body to a step made in the right

direction is the key to continual progress. What goes on inside the

human body without any help from us is no different. This is the

paradox, the essence of biological life itself which I will touch

on in a moment. Carnosine "intercepts" the bad consequences of many

negative reactions to the basic (good) processes of daily

metabolism necessary for life and function.

The age of a human serves as a negative indicator of free

carnosine concentrations in skeletal muscle. A decline in free

concentrations of 63% occurs in human subjects between the ages of

10 an 70. So a strong association exists between decreased skeletal

muscle strength and function and decreased tissue concentration of

carnosine as humans age. The great biochemical parodox of life I

mentioned is that the essential elements necessary for the creation

and maintenance of biological life (trace metals, lipids, oxygen,

glucose, proteins) also destroy life. They give us life and

systematically kill us. Many of the ways they kill us are

inhibited by carnosine. Skeletal muscle and the entire human body

is comprised mostly of proteins. As we age, these proteins undergo

destructive changes such as oxidation (previously mentioned) and

interactions with sugars or aldehydes. A major cause of these

negative protein modifications is the formation of advanced

glycation end products (AGE's). There are tell tale signs we are

all familiar with such as neurodegeneration, cataract formation and

those unattractive "age spots" you see on middle aged to elderly

humans. "AGE" is somewhat of a suitable acronym in this instance,

because growing old is the affecting association we observe.

Powerfully negative protein modifications inhibited by carnosine

include AGE formation, glycation, protein cross linking,

carbonylation, oxidation and trace metal toxicity.

Carnosine also has a remarkable ability to rejuvenate connective

tissue cells by prolonging cellular senescence ( a twilight state I

think of metaphorically as approaching the end of the day or dusk)

which denotes the end of the life cycle of cellular division. All

cells have a limited capacity to divide through the course of life.

The end of cellular division results in apoptosis (programmed

cellular death). This limited capacity of cells to promote

themselves by dividing is called the "Hayflick Limit," after the

scientist who discovered it. Telomeres count off the rounds of cell

division as the Hayflick Limit caps life span at the level of the

cell. Telomeres shorten as the cells' ability to divide themselves

decreases. Some people postulate that telomeres are a form of a

"biological clock" that determines lifespan. The more cells divide,

the chances of them dividing again decreases until division stops

altogether and each cell becomes senescent. As cultured human

fibroblasts (connective tissue cells) approached the Hayflick Limit

in some remarkable laboratory experiments, they became irregular in

shape and formed or assumed a distorted appearance called the

"senescent phenotype," before cellular division ceased. These

scientists at an Australian research institute discovered that

these cultured human cells, (fibroblasts), after many rounds of

division, (late passage cells), when exposed to carnosine, were

rejuvenated, lived longer, and retained youthful appearance and

growth patterns. When these late-passage fibroblasts were

transferred back to a culture medium without the presence of

carnosine, the observable evidence of senescence quickly

reappeared. This was done several times with consistent results.

Also, these cells often exhibited an enhanced capacity to divide.

Even when originally old cells were exposed to carnosine life span

was increased. When cells in the carnosine medium eventually did

enter into senescence, they retained a normal morphology. I should

include that the chronological life span of old cells were more

dramatically increased than cellular hyperplasia or "population

doublings" in the Australian studies. So, carnosine's ability to

retain and even regain the "youthful phenotype" is indicative of a

positive influence on cellular homeostasis.

cont......


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Carnosine improves post surgical wound healing. Skin aging is all

tied up in negative protein modification. Damaged proteins build up

and cross link as they interact with sugars causing wrinkles and

the loss of elasticity. That alone is cosmetically bad for a

bodybuilder. The reason why older folks look different than us

younger people is due to changes in the proteins of the body.

Proteins (amino acids) are the building blocks of life. I learned

that in seventh grade Biology 101. Proteins are most responsible

for the routine functions within living organisms. This is why the

deterioration of bodily proteins have such a fundamental impact on

the body's function and appearance. A huge central factor in the

negative structural changes of bodily proteins is called

"glycation." Glycation is a result of undesirable reactions between

sugars in the body and it's proteins. These modified protein

structures accumulate inside the human body as carnosine levels

decline. Once modified in this way, a protein loses it's ability to

function properly. As these modified proteins increase in number

throughout the body, a person becomes more susceptible to

degenerative diseases. Obviously, these damaged proteins, given

time, indicate significant losses in skeletal muscle structure and

function for the aging bodybuilder. Also, imagine the impact on

neural and vascular support networks necessary to grow and maintain

skeletal muscle size and strength. Then there are all the hormonal

receptor sites throughout the body we depend on to receive chemical

messages and deliver them or to transport substances such as amino

acids, glucose and fatty acids inside muscle cells to promote

anabolism/lipolysis. AGE formation in the body is not unlike the

browning of food in an oven. This is irreversable. Once proteins

build up AGEs they do turn brown. Remember, "age spots?" AGE

formation cross links proteins to the point where the metabolism

cannot break them down. This reduces and slows overall cellular

turnover (division) within the body. Tissues lose elasticity,

resiliency, and organ systems degenerate as AGEs accumulate in the

body. One example is the deteriorization of the cardiovascular

system with AGEs now being a major player. I believe skin aging

(the body's largest and most visible organ) is another. Just

imagine how horribly AGEs affect skeletal muscle as we humans age.

Personally, it hurts me to think about it. Therefore, I do what I

can to prevent it through supplementation. Carnosine has

demonstrated itself to be, by far, the safest and most effective,

natural anti-glycating agent known to man. If there is something

better, I don't know about it. I know that keeping insulin

sensitivity as high as possible at all times is incredibly helpful

through maximizing efficient glucose disposal. However, I'm talking

about a naturally occurring neutraceutical that can be exogeneously

consumed. Receptors for AGEs have rightfully been recognized as

RAGEs (receptors for glycation end products). When AGEs bind with

their receptors, (RAGEs), I want to mention that one consequence is

a fifty-fold increase in free radical generation. Can you say

"explosion?" Through it's structural resemblence to these AGE

receptor sites, (which AGEs bind to), carnosine acts as a

"sacrificial landfill." By becoming glycated itself, carnosine

spares bodily proteins the same fate. This new substance, glycated

carnosine, minds it's own business by being non-mutagenic (does not

multiply or spread), unlike some bodily proteins. So not only does

carnosine inhibit the formation of AGEs, it helps protect normal

(undamaged protein) from the toxic effects of AGEs that have

already formed. Carnosine has proven itself able to inhibit the

cross linking of damaged proteins (by AGEs) with healthy ones,

preventing the spread of damaged proteins while promoting the

disposal of damaged, unuseable proteins. There are multiple

pathways of negative protein modification that are beyond the scope

of this article and simply just antioxidant protection. However,

the last huge one I must mention is the carbonylation of bodily

proteins. This is a very destructive process and carnosine inhibits

the major pathways through which proteins are carbonylated. These

include carnosine's ability to protect proteins via it's anti-

glycation and antioxidant affects, it's ability to quench reactive

aldehydes, chelate metals and protect against lipid peroxidation.

It does all this shockingly well. Carnosine removes the carbonyl

groups in glycated proteins. This does stop existing protein damage

from spreading to healthy proteins.

There are so many other health benefits of supplemental carnosine

for the bodybuilder or anyone else, but I'm going to draw this

article to a close. I've attempted to draw attention to the

implications of carnosine's protective effect on the structural

integrity and function of the skeletal muscle cells, (can you say

"protein?"), including hormonal receptor sites (protein) throughout

the human body. Although the overall health benefits of

supplementation are profound, I thought possibly that it's

symbiotic (mutually beneficial) relationship with bodily proteins

would provoke some interest and thought. I find it rather

fascinating. I did not get into brain neurotransmitters, Alzheimers

disease, etc.... I tried to stick to the "physical" implications

for bodybuilders and how carnosine can protect our health and help

ensure our hard work as we approach middle age and beyond. All

animal, mice, rat studies, etc, that I've read are congruent with

the protective, preserving and many positive effects of carnosine

in human cells, both in vivo and outside the laboratory.

Bauer, K., and Schulz, M. (1994) Eur. J. Biochem., 219, 43-47.

Davey, C. L. (1960) Arch. Biochem. Biophys., 89, 303.

Harris, R. C., Marlin, D. J., Dunnett, M., Snow, D. H., and

Hultmann, E. (1990) Comp. Biochem. Physiol., 97, 249-251.

Boldyrev, A. A., Dupin, A. M., Pindel, E. V., and Severin, S. E.

(1988) Comp. Biochem. Physiol., 89, 245.

Rubtsov, A. M., Schara, M., Sentiurc, M., and Boldyrev, A. A.

(1991) Acta Pharm. Jugosl., 41, 401.

Dahl, T. A., Midden, W. R., and Hartmann, P. E. (1988) Photochem.

Photobiol., 47, 357.

Decker, E. A., and Faraji, H. (1990) JAOCS, 67, 650.

Kohen, R., Yamamoto, Y., Cundy, K. C., and Ames, B. N. (1988) Proc.

Natl. Acad. Sci. USA, 85, 3175-3179.

Yoshikawa, T., Naito, Y., Tanigawa, T., Yoneta, T., and Kondo, M.

(1991) Biochim. Biophys. Acta, 115, 15-20.

Yoshikawa, T., Naito, Y., Tanigawa, T., Yoneta, T., Yasuda, M.,

Ueda, S., Oyamada, H., and Kondo, M. (1991) Free Rad. Res. Commun.,

14, 289-296.

Berlett BS, Stadtman ER. Protein oxidation in aging, disease, and

oxidative stress. J Biol Chem. 1997; 272(33):20313-6.

Bierhaus A, Hofmann MA, Ziegler R, et al. AGEs and their

interaction with AGE-receptors in vascular disease and diabetes

mellitus. I. The AGE concept. Cardiovascular Research. 1998;

37(3):586-600.

Brownson C, Hipkiss AR. Carnosine reacts with a glycated protein.

Free Radic Biol Med. 2000; 28(10):1564-70.

Granstrom, Karin J. Carnosine Nature's Pluripotent Life Extension

Agent. Life Extension Magazine. 2001; Cover story.

Hayflick L. The limited in vitro lifetime of human diploid cell

strains. Exp Cell Res. 1965; 37:614-36.

Hayflick L, Moorhead PS. The serial cultivation of human diploid

cell strains. Exp Cell Res. 1961; 25:585-621.

Hipkiss AR, Michaelis J, Syrris P, et al. Strategies for the

extension of human life span. Perspect Hum Biol. 1995; 1:59-70.

McFarland GA, Holliday R. Retardation of the senescence of cultured

human diploid fibroblasts by carnosine. Exp Cell Res 1994;

212(2):167-75.

McFarland GA, Holliday R. Further evidence for the rejuvenating

effects of the dipeptide L-carnosine on cultured human diploid

fibroblasts. Exp Gerontol. 1999; 34(1):35-45.

Preston JE, Hipkiss AR, Himsworth DT, et al. Toxic effects of beta-

amyloid(25-35) on immortalised rat brain endothelial cell:

protection by carnosine, homocarnosine and beta-alanine. Neurosci

Lett. 1998; 242(2):105-8.

Quinn PJ, Boldyrev AA, Formazuyk VE. Carnosine: its properties,

functions and potential therapeutic applications. Mol Aspects Med.

1992; 13(5):379-444.

Schmidt AM, Yan SD, Wautier JL, et al. Activation of receptor for

advanced glycation end products: a mechanism for chronic vascular

dysfunction in diabetic vasculopathy and atherosclerosis. Circ Res.

1999; 84(5):489-97.

Stadtman ER. Protein oxidation and aging. Science. 1992;

257(5074):1220-4.

Stadtman ER, Levine RL. Protein oxidation. Ann NY Acad Sci. 2000;

899:191-208.

Stuerenburg, H.J. The Roles of Carnosine in Aging of Skeletal

Muscle and in Neuromuscular Diseases. Biochemistry (Moscow), Vol

65, No. 7, 2000, pp. 862-865. Translated from Biokhimiya, Vol. 65,

No. 7, 2000, pp. 1013-1017. Original Russian Text Copyright 2000 by

Stuerenburg."

Written By ClarityandFocus

Please credit this work if it is to be reposted


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

We do offer injectable Carnosine on our site

MR


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I might look into this too


----------



## Arutkaf (Jan 15, 2005)

Some one have try this ??? very intersting ! did anyone now how to take what doses and more :lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I loved this stuff in the day...

I cant find it anymore.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Hackskii they do the caps on myprotien £18 quid for 60 caps, gunna give it a try..... Theres alot of research around on this subject its a very interesting amino acid. I found a study you might find interesting in which they tested this on autistic children and all the test subjects show increase in social skills and awareness etc http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12585724


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mine was injectable and in 5 hours you did more reps.

Not sure if the tabs work the same, I think an american company calls theirs tridestine or something like that.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

edited my post didnt think u would reply so quick lol, research has been done using tablet form and the results are very interesting mate.. Google L-Carnosine studies


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MrMike said:


> edited my post didnt think u would reply so quick lol, research has been done using tablet form and the results are very interesting mate.. Google L-Carnosine studies


Only had first hand experiance with the injection stuff.

I do like it and found it the best for a boost that didnt interfere with the HPTA.

I would give the orals a shot but the liver hammers most stuff injested orally.


----------

